# G



## Blake Bowden (Nov 29, 2008)

What does the letter "G" stand for? I've heard a couple of explanations, but whats your take?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Nov 29, 2008)

If you go to the FC Lecture it stands for both, but I put more on importance on God.
Brother Jerry


----------



## rhitland (Nov 29, 2008)

well I am not sure if God's name starts with a G but it no dought stands for God to me because we need God @ the center to even allow us to square our actions and circumscribe our desires otherwise we are just kidding ourselves. Our knowledge as human, could not have been obtained without the discovery of the divine laws of geometry it is the as the lecrture says the foundation of architechture and the root of mathematics. Geometry is the cornerstone of all knowledge!


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 29, 2008)

Gone


----------



## rhitland (Nov 29, 2008)

Wing your not gonna let some name calling run you off are you, running is good but not off. We would accept you as you are at 148 even if you are full of radical ideas. You fit in perfectly actualy here probally a long drive but do not leave Blkue Lodge she needs men like you and all of us more than ever. Write your lodge a letter about how you feel and then find a better one there are some awesome lodges out there just as there are some sick ones. We need though Wing.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 2, 2008)

cpmorgan2 said:


> I voted God but it is both god and Geometry. Geometry is in all life. but god created geometry, god is life.



+1


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Dec 2, 2008)

I also voted God, but I tell people who ask that Its for God, Geometry, or Grand Architect of the Universe.  Sometimes funny to watch people squirm and make faces after you mention the last one.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks brother but I was more referring to What my wife says it stands for since Im never home.  Between committee meetings, training my candidates/new brothers, Scottish Rite, Shrine, Degrees, floor school etc etc.

as to the other things... not that long ago masonic charges would have been referred for some of the language and comments made...


----------



## Joey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have always been told it stands for God and Geometry.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 2, 2008)

or the Grand Geometrist


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 2, 2008)

at first I thought it was because our WM was named George


----------



## nick1368 (Dec 2, 2008)

Wingnut said:


> thanks brother but I was more referring to What my wife says it stands for since Im never home.  Between committee meetings, training my candidates/new brothers, Scottish Rite, Shrine, Degrees, floor school etc etc.
> 
> as to the other things... not that long ago masonic charges would have been referred for some of the language and comments made...



LOL....I thought my wife was the only one that said that!   She thought is was funny that someone else's wife out there says it stand for "gone" as well.


----------



## js4253 (Dec 2, 2008)

My wife says G stands for Gone all the time.


----------



## RedTemplar (Dec 8, 2009)

To me it is God.  We are also taught that Geometry and Masonry were once synonymous terms.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Dec 11, 2010)

jonesvilletexas said:


> If you go to the FC Lecture it stands for both, but I put more on importance on God.
> Brother Jerry


 
It most certainly does stand for both, and for anyone who looks, geometry, evidence of the Great Architect's hand, is everywhere in the universe.


----------



## Botex (Dec 11, 2010)

It is well agreed upon that the G stands for both God and Geometry, at least when used in English and German-speaking countries. Perhaps the more profound question would be, "What does the G stand for when it is applied in places where the local tongue prevents it from abbreviating God or Geometry?"

Mackey provides the most extensive writing on this subject (http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/mackeys_encyclopedia/g.htm). Ultimately, he concludes that G is a symbol of a symbol for God, as well as a symbol for Geometry (Gematria/גאומטריה).


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Dec 11, 2010)

Botex said:


> It is well agreed upon that the G stands for both God and Geometry, at least when used in English and German-speaking countries. Perhaps the more profound question would be, "What does the G stand for when it is applied in places where the local tongue prevents it from abbreviating God or Geometry?"


 
Wondered that myself, as I've stood in the East and delivered "the G lecture". What would I point to in a Lodge in a jurisdiction that didn't feature that letter in within the S&C's? What about those Brethren in any given Lodge who ascribe a different name to the GAOTU? Just another one of those things that could probably do with a little "linguistic overhaul". I don't mean to suggest that we should not continue to focus on the reference to deity. Indeed, the relationship between the two is central to the lesson, but it just seems a little inconsiderate to assume that everybody spells it that way.


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 11, 2010)

it stands for both, but, geometry is the most important of these....imho.  through geometry we see the great architect's work in everything on the planet.


----------



## Benton (Dec 11, 2010)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> Wondered that myself, as I've stood in the East and delivered "the G lecture". What would I point to in a Lodge in a jurisdiction that didn't feature that letter in within the S&C's? What about those Brethren in any given Lodge who ascribe a different name to the GAOTU? Just another one of those things that could probably do with a little "linguistic overhaul". I don't mean to suggest that we should not continue to focus on the reference to deity. Indeed, the relationship between the two is central to the lesson, but it just seems a little inconsiderate to assume that everybody spells it that way.


 
If you peruse the websites of non English speaking Grand Lodges, I think you'll find some foreign Grand Lodges don't have the G in the center of the S&Cs.

http://www.megalistoatiskyprou.org/ Uses a Gamma from the Greek alphabet.

http://www.freemasonry.cz/index.php?str=euv Nothing in the center.

http://www.glnf.asso.fr/ Also nothing in the center.

http://www.freimaurer.org/ Germany, also nothing in the center.

http://www.vrijmetselarij.nl/ Netherlands, also nothing in the center.

That's just from my super scientific five minute google search of recognized Grand Lodges in the world. I think that most jurisdictions have adapted the S&C to fit the culture of those in their domain. Since the GLoT is primarily English speaking, I don't think there's really any problem with us using the G, just like Cyprus using the Gamma is logical. I've also seen the all seeing eye in the center as well, as an alternative to any letter or blank space.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Dec 12, 2010)

God, Geometry, and Gnosis...


----------



## ShadyGrove821 (Dec 12, 2010)

The Fellow Craft lecture, like that of the EA and Master's, provides a basic explanation of some of the symbols of Freemasonry. I believe the lectures are designed to excite one's curiosity, and urge the new Mason to pursue a deeper study of the Craft.

Why would the authors of the lectures emphasize a letter of the Latin alphabet? Why not a Hebrew letter, since our myths are tied to Solomon's temple?

I believe that the "G" is a not letter at all, but rather a stylized rendering of the Ouroboros, a symbol of immortality.


----------



## ShadyGrove821 (Dec 12, 2010)

Followup question: When was the "G" inserted into the Square and Compasses of American Freemasonry?


----------



## Botex (Dec 12, 2010)

ShadyGrove821, here is how Mackey writes to your question:

"There is an uncertainty as to the exact time when this symbol was first introduced into Speculative Masonry. It was not derived, in its present form, from the Operative Masons of the Middle Ages, who bestowed upon Freemasonry so much of its symbolism, for it is not found among the architectural decorations of the old cathedrals. Doctor Oliver says it was in the old lectures; but this is an uncertain expression. From Prichard's Masonry Dissected, which was published in 1730, it would seem that the symbol was not in use at that date. But it may have been omitted. If Tubal Kain, which was published in 1767, is, as it purported to be, identical with Prichard's purpose, the question is settled; for it contains the lecture on the letter G. to which reference will directly be made.

However, it is certain that the symbol was well known and recognized in 1766, and some few years before. The book entitled Solomon in all has Glory, the first edition of which appeared in that year, and which is a translation of Le MaÃ§on demasque, contains the reference to and the explanation of the symbol. The work contains abundant internal evidence that it is a translation, and hence the symbol may, like some others of the system subsequent to 1717, have been first introduced on the Continent, and then returned in the translation, all of which would indicate a date some years prior to 1776 for the time of its adoption.

In the ritual contained in Tubal Kain (page 18), or, if that be only a reprint, in Masonry Dissected, that is to say, in 1768 or in 1730, there is a test which is called The Repeating the Letter G, and which Doctor Oliver gives in his Landmarks (I, 454) as a part of the old lectures."


----------



## MasonicTexan (Dec 12, 2010)

I have always considered the G for God, Geometry, Grand Architect or Great Architect


----------



## Traveling Man (Dec 12, 2010)

MasonicTexan said:


> I have always considered the G for God, Geometry, Grand Architect or Great Architect


 
That's what I've been told; hence I voted, I dunno, but it looks nice... (since there is no both). :thumbup:


----------



## LDSpears (Dec 12, 2010)

What do they have in the middle where they don't use english as the primary language? Has anyone ever seen another letter in the middle from some of these places?


----------



## Benton (Dec 12, 2010)

If you read my post here I think I address that.


----------



## JTM (Dec 14, 2010)

Thread so old the frames (the forum template) are broken.  Start a new one, fellas.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 14, 2010)

JTM said:


> Thread so old the frames (the forum template) are broken.  Start a new one, fellas.


 
Fixed


----------



## dhouseholder (Dec 14, 2010)

The G is also allegorical to the number 3. Being the 3rd letter in the Greek, Hebrew, and Arabic alphabets. The number 3 also has many mystical connotations, being...

1) EA, FC, MC
2) 3 Ruffians
3) WM, SW, JW
4) 3 Knocks
5) Father, Son, Holy Ghost
6) 3 nails during the crucifixion of Christ
7) Body, Spirit, and Mind
8) Maiden, Mother, and Crone
9) Past, Present, and Future
10) Creator, Sustainer, and Destroyer
11) Third Eye
12) Three Dimensions of Space
13) Earth is the 3rd Planet from the Sun (The Perfect World for Life)
14) Protons, Neutrons, Electrons 
15) Three Jewels of Buddhism

I could go on for a long time here...


----------



## peace out (Dec 16, 2010)

Albert Mackey wrote that the G is meant to be a symbol used to represent the name of God which, unknown in pronunciation, is the tetragrammaton YHWH.


----------



## tom268 (Dec 16, 2010)

The greek grand lodge has the large letter Gamma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the center. Here in Germany it is also a G, which is not a language problem as God = Gott and Geometry = Geometrie and Great Architect = GroÃŸer Architekt.
BTW, here in Germany, the G is shown in the middle of the star, not between S&C. The G inside the S&C came with the age of computers and computer graphics, as many masonic GIFs are coming from the USA and are used for german masonic websites and literature, too.


----------



## M.Prejean (Dec 19, 2010)

Golly, Gosh, Gee...
Perhaps its "G"overnor.
What governs thee?


----------



## coachn (Mar 6, 2011)

The Symbol in the center of the S&Cs represents "Structure." Structure conveys the only possible link between any Symbolic Conveyance and the Objective World. 

I believe it is best encapsulated by the following quote: 
_â€œIf words are not things, or maps are not the actual territory, then, obviously, the only possible link between the objective world and the linguistic world is found in structure, and structure alone.â€ -- Alfred Korzybski quote_​


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 19, 2011)

I voted God.  I have been taught that it can be either God or Geometry.  As I watched an informational Masonic video online the other day, it expressed how as Geometry is the central part of operative masonry, and that God is the central part of the speculative Masonry.  Me being a speculative Mason, I am constructing the building of a better man for a better world, the same as operative masons would be constructing buildings.  With that in mind, just as Geometry plays a central role in the construction of those buildings, God also plays a central role in my becoming a better man.  It doesn't have to be the Christian God exactly (mine is...lol), but a God or supreme being that guides us.  So, when I look at my Blue Lodge ring, the "G" represents God to me.

To me, all things of the speculative and the operative sides mirror and represent each other.  Lol, I hope that I have been interpreting things the right way...lol


----------



## JJones (Jun 16, 2011)

I've read and heard about it standing for a few things, God, geometry, and Grand Architect Of The Universe...though the last one may be a little bit of a stretch.


----------



## jw21 (Jun 19, 2011)

God


----------



## brother josh (Jun 5, 2013)

By studying geometry we a get a glimps into the mind of God


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jun 5, 2013)

Love that, Brother Josh, and its how I see it as well.


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Jun 5, 2013)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> I voted God.  I have been taught that it can be either God or Geometry.  As I watched an informational Masonic video online the other day, it expressed how as Geometry is the central part of operative masonry, and that God is the central part of the speculative Masonry.  Me being a speculative Mason, I am constructing the building of a better man for a better world, the same as operative masons would be constructing buildings.  With that in mind, just as Geometry plays a central role in the construction of those buildings, God also plays a central role in my becoming a better man.  It doesn't have to be the Christian God exactly (mine is...lol), but a God or supreme being that guides us.  So, when I look at my Blue Lodge ring, the "G" represents God to me.
> 
> To me, all things of the speculative and the operative sides mirror and represent each other.  Lol, I hope that I have been interpreting things the right way...lol



If not then that will make 2 of us lol. As I interpreted it the same exact way brother. Well said! 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ARizo1011 (Jun 5, 2013)

There are many different meanings. we have a connection with Many other groups and Fraternity's which also place the skull in the middle and have the square and compass. To me it's great to know that Masonry comes from WAY BACK! Masonic scholars honestly can't even determine how far back masonry dates. I believe we can date back ages ago!! And it's great to be part of a brotherhood that has a vast history. Sorry brothers but I'm a history guru and I love the fact that we have so much history behind us all. my great-grandfather was also a Mason in Cuba and I feel that I am following his footsteps just as destiny planned because I found out later on that he  was a Mason from my grandmother so it's amazing  My father isn't a Mason and its just exciting how I chose to be a Mason and i actually have a Masonic bloodline  


Freemasonry


----------



## Spawny (Jun 5, 2013)

Cowans and eaves droppers love a site as such. I differ to the elders of the lodge and brethren of the fraternity for such answers. I shall keep and conceal all the mysteries of ancient freemasonry. There are some on this site who are not worthy of the answers that have been given. Cautious! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ARizo1011 (Jun 5, 2013)

Brother you are absolutely right! 

Freemasonry


----------



## ARizo1011 (Jun 5, 2013)

Shouldn't we have some type of firewall to make sure only masons can be on this site?? So that we can freely speak to each other about what we feel certain things mean. I LOVE getting different interpretations of certain topics and its so hard to respond when there can be cowans and eaves droppers lurking in the darkness!! 


Freemasonry


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Jun 5, 2013)

Spawny said:


> Cowans and eaves droppers love a site as such. I differ to the elders of the lodge and brethren of the fraternity for such answers. I shall keep and conceal all the mysteries of ancient freemasonry. There are some on this site who are not worthy of the answers that have been given. Cautious!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



SMIB! Took the words right out my mouth brother..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------

